# Aftermarket Rally II's



## donsgt37 (May 13, 2019)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me if 17" x 8" wheels with 4.5" back spacing will work on a stock 67 GTO with drum brakes?
Thanks for your help, Don


----------

